# [Q] Windows 10 for Lumia 520



## Gautham0123 (Feb 16, 2015)

I have read that many Lumia users were able to install Windows 10 on unsupported phones but it doesn't seem to work for me in Lumia 520. I either get 'Server Error' or 'no builds'. What is it that I have done a mistake and how can I install Windows 10 on my 520?
P.S. I'm not an expert so I need step-by-step method.


----------



## maik facturas (Feb 18, 2015)

Gautham0123 said:


> I have read that many Lumia users were able to install Windows 10 on unsupported phones but it doesn't seem to work for me in Lumia 520. I either get 'Server Error' or 'no builds'. What is it that I have done a mistake and how can I install Windows 10 on my 520?
> P.S. I'm not an expert so I need step-by-step method.

Click to collapse



+1

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## mishaaa163 (Feb 19, 2015)

Gautham0123 said:


> I have read that many Lumia users were able to install Windows 10 on unsupported phones but it doesn't seem to work for me in Lumia 520. I either get 'Server Error' or 'no builds'. What is it that I have done a mistake and how can I install Windows 10 on my 520?
> P.S. I'm not an expert so I need step-by-step method.

Click to collapse



if you not expert, maybe Win TP not for you?


----------



## sirozan (Feb 28, 2015)

look here
http://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10/general/howto-install-windows-10-phones-t3030105


----------



## DarkWolffe (Mar 16, 2015)

You have to use a custom certificate to trick the app into thinking you're on a different phone that has official Windows 10 support.


----------



## error0x0000034 (Mar 21, 2015)

*This tutorial worked for me*



Gautham0123 said:


> I have read that many Lumia users were able to install Windows 10 on unsupported phones but it doesn't seem to work for me in Lumia 520. I either get 'Server Error' or 'no builds'. What is it that I have done a mistake and how can I install Windows 10 on my 520?
> P.S. I'm not an expert so I need step-by-step method.

Click to collapse



Hi, here's a tutorial, which worked for me, but it is German. You'll probably understand it by watching the video. http://wparea.de/2015/02/windows-10...nterstuetzten-smartphones-installiert-werden/
This worked for my Lumia 520, you just need to use following values in the registry editor instead.






PhoneFirmwareRevision
02061.00074.14273.33019

PhoneManufacturerModelName
RM-975_1005

PhoneMobileOperatorName
ATT-US


----------



## Hasoman (Jul 23, 2015)

*thx*

Good news Than you.


----------



## pham hong nhan (Jul 27, 2016)

Please login again or use a different user name.

How to fix it.


----------

